# Printing Word Documents Takes FOREVER!



## DayTrader

For some reason, every time I try to print a Word document, it takes forever to prepare. I usually cancel long before it prints, but once I just kept waiting and 10 to 15 minutes later it printed. This is the case on two printers. One is a network printer and another is a local one. The local printer says it's spooling. If I publish a PDF and then print, it works normally. Unfortunately, I lose some of the resolution in the graphics when I do this. Any idea?


----------



## Quiltface

can we get printer models?  Is it slow on every computer?


----------



## AE7

I can say up front that it doesn't seem to be on the hardware side of things. This seems to be a problem in Windows, or in Word.

This is probably trivial at the moment, but does it do it with both .doc and .docx?


----------



## TCS

can i ask if it is an older printer??? as i tend to find when using my older laser printer with a low amount of built in ram the bigger the word document to longer it takes to process and print (some times up to 2 minutes) and the larger the print queue the longer it takes i.e multiple copies so on, where as on newer printers they have much faster ram and have the ability to process all the information quicker.


----------



## DayTrader

Thank you for the replies. Forgive my delayed response but I didn't receive any email notifications that there were replies. Anyway, I figured out the problem: the particular document I was trying to print was rather "heavy". I created a graph using tables so it was like 15 columns and 15 rows. When i removed this part of the document, it prints fine. That's a bummer though because I really needed that graph on there!


----------

